# 

## mati__

Proszę o krótką poradę: w trakcie instalacji okien w domu wyszło na jaw, że poziom chudego betonu odbiega ok 3-4 cm na długości pomieszczenia (ok 5m). To na razie informacja od instalatora okien, sam będę w stanie sprawdzić rzeczywisty stan w przyszłym tygodniu. Wykonawca twierdzi, że to normalna praktyka budowlana bo tego się nie poziomuje tak dokładnie, ale wiadomo, że wykonawca tak zawsze powie. Mam zamiar kłaść podłogówkę i znalazłem kilka artykułów gdzie jest napisane, że warstwa chudego betonu powinna być dobrze wypoziomowana. Czy ktoś może mi napisać jakie są ewentualnie dopuszczalne odchyłki w poziomie chudziaka (być może wykonawca ma w tym przypadku rację) i jak ewentualnie na dalszym etapie takie nierówności się wyrównuje. Czy upierać się, żeby jednak to zostało poprawione? Z góry dziękuję za pomoc.

----------


## bladyy78

prawidłowo to wszystko co się robi nawet chudy beton powinien być wylany prosto, z reguły jednak chudziaka traktuje się po macoszemu i wielu ma pewnie takie różnice.  Najważniejsze żeby chudziak był  równy nie miał gór i dolin i jak się na niego ułoży styropian równo przylegał do podłoża. Jak masz krzywy chudziak to wylewki w tym miejscu po prostu będzie więcej. Dopilnuj tylko żeby przy układaniu styropianu nie potraktowali tego rak samo jak chudziaka i ułożyli go szczelnie.

----------


## mati__

Dzięki za szybką odpowiedź. Wiem, że mogę to wyrównać wylewką, ale to po pierwsze koszt, a po drugie nierównomiernie wygrzana podłoga o ile się nie mylę. Chciałbym wiedzieć czy domagając się wyrównania chudziaka nie przesadzam i nie domagam się niestworzonych rzeczy. Po prostu się na tym nie znam, może te 3-4cm to w miarę normalna rzecz.

----------


## desmear

trochę to wszystko dziwne, bo chudziaka zrównuje się z fundamentem, czyż nie ? wynika z tego, że albo nie zrównali Ci ze ścianą fundamentową albo masz ją krzywo zrobioną ?

----------


## heine84

Wszystko sie wypoziomuje, nadleje, wyrówna, ale zawsze można zapytać po co? Nie lepiej sie przyłożyć do roboty i zrobić równo? Niechało się przykładać do roboty to tak wylali. Mi osobiście nie podoba się takie coś że fachowcy sie do czegoś nieprzykładają... bo jakoś to będzie, ktoś poprawi. Jak już sie za coś zabiera to robi się to jak najlepiej a nie tak żeby było... Narzędzia pomiarowe ręczne wcale nie są takie drogie, poziomica wodna kosztuje z 30zł, poziomica 2,5m z 150zł.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## mati__

Problem polega na tym, że nie mogę doglądać budowy codziennie bo pracuję dużo za granicą. Wziąłem firmę (i to poleconą), a nie zbieraninę górali po to, żeby właśnie nie musieć wszystkiego pilnować, ale teraz obawiam się, że to był błąd. Będę na budowie w przyszłym tygodniu i chciałbym wiedzieć co i jak sprawdzić i przy jakich odchyłkach domagać się od wykonawcy poprawek, albo ewentualnie obniżenia kwoty. Chodzi mi o chudziaka i ściany. Jakie odchyłki są dopuszczalne w poziomie i w pionie, jak to najlepiej będzie sprawdzić mnie jako laikowi?

----------


## adam_mk

Wydaje mi się, że czytam jak z igły robi się widły...
Zastanów się, czy ten chudziak spełnia rolę, jaką powinien!
Jeżeli tak - jest dobry!
Na tym chudziaku trzeba ułożyć izolację przeciwwilgociową.
Da się?
Nie?
Czemu?
Potem dajesz termoizolację od gruntu.
Jak w płytach (styropian) to masz problemik wypoziomowania.
Jak zasypiesz termoizolacją - to tego problemiku nie ma.

Poczytałbyś "najlepsze ocieplenie podłogi na gruncie".
Tam masz z detalami napisane co i jak.

Adam M.

----------


## mati__

Ja właśnie nie chcę robić z igły widłów dlatego tu pytam. Pytanie chyba proste, ale odpowiedzi nie znalazłem: jakie odchyłki mogą się zdarzyć i nie są partactwem. Jeśli chudziak został źle wykonany (wypoziomowany) czy ściana krzywo wymurowana będę się domagał poprawek bo nie mam ochoty dopłacać później przy robieniu wylewek czy kładzeniu tynków.
Czy na tym chudziaku da sie robić resztę bez problemów? Nie wiem, bo po pierwsze się na tym nie znam, a po drugie to się okaże dopiero podczas prac. I właśnie tym pytaniem i ewentualną reklamacją chcę problemów uniknąć... Także będę bardzo wdzięczny za odpowiedź typu: "2 cm różnicy poziomu na długości 7 m to normalna rzecz", albo "10-20 mm odchyłki od pionu na wysokości pomieszczenia jest dopuszczalne".

----------


## adam_mk

TEGO akurat TU raczej nie dostaniesz!!!
Tobie *NAPRAWDĘ* się WYDAJE, że Ci, co Tobie dom budują wiedzą co robią?!!!
Wyjdź przed swoją działkę...
POCZYTAJ co jest napisane na tablicy przed nią...
INWESTOR = ??????
(To taki ktoś, co *każe* zrobić to, co mu potrzebne różnym WYKONAWCOM )
WIESZ ,co chcesz postawić?!
WIESZ jak?!
- Wymagaj tego, co chcesz!
- ALE!!!
Płać *ile zażądają* za TWOJE chciejstwa!

Pierwszy dom dla wroga...
Drugi dla przyjaciela...
TRZECI - DA CIEBIE!!!!
 :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

"Pytanie chyba proste, ale odpowiedzi nie znalazłem"
Jak *nie dojrzejesz* do zrozumienia odpowiedzi.... PROSTEJ odpowiedzi - to TAK pozostanie!

Adam M.

----------


## mati__

OK poddaję się. Dzięki za "porady". Wolałbym jednak nie dostać odpowiedzi wcale niż dostać odpowiedź typu "udowodnię ci, że jesteś durniem". Zadaj mi pytanie z mojej branży, a mogę zrobić to samo - tylko po co?

----------


## adam_mk

Nareszcie zaczynasz rozumieć!
Tak się składa, że dowodzisz w branży, na której znasz się słabo lub wcale.
NIKT nie będzie tego faktu usprawiedliwiał, bo za to mu nie płacisz...
Ty wymagasz. Oni robią. Ty płacisz....
I robi się dziwnie!
Nie wiesz CZEGO wymagać!
Czepiasz się pierdół w obawie, że Ci co spaprają...
Stres Cię zżera coraz mocniej a do końca daleko...
Po drodze zauważasz, że nie wszystko DZIAŁA tak, jak powinno!
Budowlańcy "robią tak jak zawsze".
Realizują projekt zawierający sprzeczności, bo TAKI im dałeś!
ONI mają za to "beknąć?!!!

Rada jest...
Jest takie coś jak "inwestor zastępczy" lub "nadzór inwestorski" zlecony komuś, co się na tym DOBRZE zna.
Płacisz komuś, kto z budowy nie złazi i tylko patrzy na łapy budowlańcom oraz narzuca rozwiązania wtedy, gdy pojawi się dylemat, problem czy niejasność.
WTEDY możesz DALEJ być alfą i omegą w SWOJEJ branży wcale nie ucząc się nowej!
"Problem polega na tym, że nie mogę doglądać budowy codziennie bo pracuję dużo za granicą."
Chyba potrzebujesz własnego inspektora nadzoru, skoro sam nim być nie możesz...
Ale decyzja (i kasa) jak zawsze - TWOJA!

Adam M.

----------


## mati__

Trochę offtop, ale co tam... Nie umniejszając Twojej wiedzy i pozycji na forum chciałbym jeszcze coś dodać.
Zamiast odpowiedzieć mi na pytanie, albo je zignorować jeśli jest wg Ciebie głupie to Ty robisz z igły widły, piszesz o czymś o czym nie masz pojęcia. O dziwo na tyle głupi nie jestem, że mam inspektora nadzoru, który z pewnych przyczyn w tym momencie nie jest dostępny i nie może pomóc i stąd pytanie na forum. Być może tego o co pytam akurat nie dopilnował - wtedy mogę się go czepiać, albo wspólnie z nim mieć pretensje do wykonawcy. Chcę tylko wiedzieć czy to o czym piszę w pierwszym poście to rzeczywiście podstawa do jakichkolwiek pretensji. Teraz już wiem, że tak, że te 4cm to dużo. I pytanie wcale nie okazało się bez sensu i odpowiedź uzyskałem. Szkoda, że nie na tym forum.
"Realizują projekt zawierający sprzeczności, bo TAKI im dałeś!" - to już nie wiem skąd wziąłeś.

----------


## Barbossa

nie bardzo rozumiem, o co Ci chodzi
przeczytałeś kilka artykułów, gdzie napisano że ......
ale nadal się pytasz
i masz pretensje, że ktoś odpowiada Ci inaczej (?)
to może wklej to co przeczytałeś, być może ktoś do tej fachowej lektury się odniesie,
skoro nie wystarczą Ci wymogi technologiczne wybranego systemu i np informacji od tego, kto to będzie robił,

chcesz (?) polegać na informacji tego, kto już coś zrobił i wydaje opinię dla swego "następcy"
nie widzisz w tym braku logiki?

----------


## adam_mk

"O dziwo na tyle głupi nie jestem, że mam inspektora nadzoru, który z pewnych przyczyn w tym momencie nie jest dostępny i nie może pomóc"
Rozumiem - że chwilowo NIE MASZ inspektora nadzoru - jak napisałeś...
"Wolałbym jednak nie dostać odpowiedzi wcale niż dostać odpowiedź typu "udowodnię ci, że jesteś durniem". Zadaj mi pytanie z mojej branży, a mogę zrobić to samo - tylko po co? "
Zabierasz się za robotę faceta, którego wynająłeś, w jego zastępstwie!
Robisz coś, w czym dobry nie jesteś i nie znasz nawet języka pojęć tej branży - aby zrozumieć co do Ciebie ktoś napisze...
Masz pretensje, że TY nie rozumiesz tego, co ktoś napisze...
Znajdź kontakt z pacjentem, którego nająłeś i JEMU przekaż moją podpowiedź...
Bierze kasę za to aby TOBIE tłumaczyć co trzeba, należy, musi się a czego nie.
"Teraz już wiem, że tak, że te 4cm to dużo. I pytanie wcale nie okazało się bez sensu i odpowiedź uzyskałem. "
Uzyskałeś potwierdzenie SWOJEJ wartości, bo przyznano TOBIE rację!
SAM piszesz, że niewiele wiesz o problemie to i TWOJA ocena jest... niewiele warta!
(Wyjaśniam - Przy jednej z technologii ocieplenia generuje to problemiki (małe) a przy innej - wcale! )
Ale dobrze Ci robi , bo jest TWOJA!

TEGO się trzymaj i rób tak, jak doradza Ci rozum i znajomość tego fachu/problematyki/fizyki...
Będzie tak, jak zarządzisz i za co zażądają zapłaty.
(cbdo.)

Temat odpuszczam, chyba, że podrzucisz go temu inspektorowi (tylko po co, skoro ON wie co trzeba, należy, można i nie należy).
Pomagam zwykle przy trudnościach w budowaniu a nie w uspokajaniu niespokojnych inwestorów...
Od tego są inni specjaliści....

Adam M.

----------


## mati__

Ludzie... ja się pytam ile to jest 2+2, a Wy robicie wykład o całkach podwójnych :smile:  No tak to wygląda... Dzięki w każdym razie za dyskusję. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## michalz2x

> Proszę o krótką poradę: ... Z góry dziękuję za pomoc.


Witam. Jesli jestes na etapie wyboru wysokosci okien prawdopodobnie masz margines na ewentualne wyrownanie pod posadzke odpowiednia warstwa styropianu. Najlepiej na poczatek zebrac wszystkie wymiary ustalic wysokosci parapetow, wysokosc do stropu, ustalic w ktorym miejscu znajduje sie najwyzszy punkt na chudziaku. Jesli chodzi o 3-4 cm roznicy na wysokosci to IMO 1 cm jestes w stanie zniwelowac sama posadzka natomiast 3 cm warstwa izolacyjna. Dobrze, ze masz informacje juz teraz, to bez wiekszego problemu uda sie to skorygowac. Jesli chodzi o odchylenia poziome - wiadomo im mniejsze tym lepsze, bo nie trzeba nic wyrownywac. Warstwa styropianu i szlitachta koncowa jest wtedy na calej powierzchni tej samej grubosci. Pozdrawiam. M

----------


## michalz2x

> trochę to wszystko dziwne, bo chudziaka zrównuje się z fundamentem, czyż nie ? wynika z tego, że albo nie zrównali Ci ze ścianą fundamentową albo masz ją krzywo zrobioną ?


Witam! Chudziak wcale nie musi byc rowno wylany z ostatnim bloczkiem sciany fundamentowej! Pozdr. M.

----------


## mati__

Dzięki bardzo za tą odpowiedź!

----------


## brunet wieczorową

*mati__*, złap szlaufwagą poziom +50cm (lub +100cm) i oznacz go co kilka metrów na ścianach (najlepiej nośnych). Wykorzystaj ten poziom do wszelkich prac, które będą potrzebowały precyzyjnego umieszczenia elementów, np. gniazdka, wyłączniki, okna. Absolutnie nie bazuj na poziomie chudziaka - różnice mogą być spore, u mnie na przykład chudziak w jednym miejscu jest niżej niż powinien o jakieś 2,5-3cm. Nie uważam tego za wielki problem, aczkolwiek fajnie byłoby mieć równy chudziak...

----------


## Beata&Slawek

A ja podepne sie pod temat bo mam inny problem. W calym domu jest w miare ok ale niestety w salonie przez srodek pekl chodziak jak widac na zdjeciu:



Po lewej stronie od pekniecia najbardziej w wykyuszu calosc osiadla tak ze przy lewej sciany do miejsca pekniecia bedzie juz jakies 10 sm roznicy pokazalme to kierownikowi budowy kazal mi sie nie przejmowac, u mnie teren byl nie rowny i sciany fundamentowe i sama podsypka pod domem ma rozna wysokosc, kierownik powiedzial, ze podsypka zawsze bedzie osiadac a poniewaz przy tej scianie jest o wiele wyzej (potem juz skoki sa mniejsze), to tutaj osiadlo najwiecej, a tak wygladaja fundamenty na zdjeciach:





Mimo zapewnien kierownika mam pewne obawy, chudziak byl wylanay juz prawie 2 lata temu, jednak w ostatnim roku znowy troche to osiadlo mniej niz po pierwszym ale jednak, na wiosne na tej podlodze mam byc kladzione ogrzewanie podlogowe, stad moje obawy. Jak w tym momencie sprawdzic czy nie bedzie dalej opadalo, czy mozna na gore dolac betonu aby wyrownac posadzke zwlaszcza,ze instalator ktory to widzial powiedzial,ze najlepiej bedzie to wyrownac.

----------


## bladyy78

Zrób odkrywkowe wykuj dziurę na środku salonu i sprawdź czy chudziak nie wisi w powietrzu, jak wisi to jedyny skuteczny sposób na mniejsze kłopoty później to skucie chudziaka, dobre zagęszczenie podsypki i wylanie nowego chudziaka. Możesz w innych pomieszczeniach gdzie wydaje Ci się że jest ok, a nie chcesz kuc dziur stukać młotkiem w chudziaka, jak będzie głucho to znaczy że on wisi w powietrzu i prędzej czy później siądzie powodując pekanie płytek i wylewek. Ja na twoim miejscu jednak bym w każdym pomieszczeniu porobił odkrywki. Źle zagęszczony chudziak nawet po kilku latach dopiero może się ujawnić pękaniem płytek i  osiadaniem podług w domu, a mając dodatkowo ogrzewanie podłogowe to szczególnie zagęszczenia trzeba dopilnować żeby w przyszłości nie mieć problemów z pękaniem rur od podłogówki .

----------


## Beata&Slawek

Tak zrobie, wykuje te odkrywki. A co jesli okaże sie,że kierownik mial racje i plyta lezy na gruncie ale w tym miejscu opada bardziej bo wyzszy w tym miejscu jest poziom podsypki? Czy po tych 2 latach duzo jeszcze osiadzie i czy jak doleje w tym miejscu beton od gory zeby wyrownac poziom to czy ten dodatkowy ciezer znowu nie wplynie na to,ze to miejsce bedzie osiadalo jeszcze bardziej niz pozostala czesc budynku? Po prostu tam bylo dubo nizej po czesci wynikalo to z ulozenia terenu a po czesci sprawe spierniczyl operator koparki do spolki z geodeta.

----------


## bladyy78

Kolego jak podsypka nie była zagęszczana lub była zagęszczana tylko po wierzchu, a nie warstwami to może Ci to jeszcze długo osiadać.  Na  środku faktycznie płyta może leżeć na gruncie bo tam siada najpierw gdyż więcej w tych miejscach się chodzi, ale jak siadł tylko środek to boki zapewne wiszą w powietrzu. Trudno tak na odległość komuś doradzać, ale ja bym kierownikowi nie ufał bo skoro Ci takie brednie mówi to nie zna się na robocie kompletnie.  Gdybyś miał dobrze zagęszczoną podsypkę to nic by cie nie siadało, niezależnie czy w danym miejscu masz 30cm podsypki czy 1m, a tobie siadło o 10cm to jest masakryczne dużo, ja osobiście bym nie ryzykował i skuł wszystko i zagęścił wszystko jeszcze raz skoczkiem. 
  Tak na marginesie ci powiem że u mnie było podobnie wysokie fundamenty zostały zasypane i po 2 latach chudziak zaczął siadać skułem wszystko i zagęściłem ponownie skoczkiem teraz już jest ok. Gdybym tego nie zrobił nie dawało by mi to spokoju i ciągle bym myślał czy za parę lat jak mieszkanie będzie już wykończone nie będę musiał wszystkiego zrywać i robić od nowa.

----------


## sama w domu

Nie będe zakładala nowego tematu tylko podepne sie pod ten wątek.
Dzisiaj widziałam jak na jednej budowie wylewali chudy beton na fundamenty. Widziałam juz kiedyś na żywo oraz w Waszych dziennikach jak to jest robione. najczęściej wygląda to tak, że fundamenty (ściany fundamentowe) nie sa zasypywane do końca tylko jest zostawiane miejsce na tzw chudziaka. W ten sposób chudziak jest pomiędzy scianami a mur jest stawiany na ścianie fundamentowej.
Dzisiaj widziałam inna technologie. Fundamenty zostaly zasypane calkowicie, po sam wierzch ściany fundamentowej (zlicowane z fundamentami) a chudy beton był zalewany w szalunku, czyli był lany i na zasypke ale i na wierzch ściany fundamentowej tak że jak będa stawiac mur to na tym chudym betonie. Pomiędzy ściana fundamentowa a ściana nośna powstała warstwa chudego betonu. Czy to jest normalna technologia??? 
Dodam, że beton był wylewany bezpośrednio z gruszki (bez pompy) i miał konsystencję dośc rzadką. Wyglądało to tak, że beton był lany w kilku miejscach i generalnie samoczynnie rozlewał sie po reszcie powierzchni. Robotnicy tylko troche mu pomagali sie ułożyć.

----------


## czarn-y

W tej drugiej metodzie stosuje się jeszcze zbrojenie w postaci siatki rozłożonej na całej powierzchni przed zalaniem chudym betonem. Ja mam tak nawet w projekcie ale nie będę tak robił tylko będę lał między bloczki. Z tego co się orientowałem to w tym temacie są wielkie spory pomiędzy samymi budowlańcami, kierownikami budowy i inspektorami nadzoru. Jedni mówią, że tak należy robić, a inni że broń boże, i być tu człowieku mądrym. Ostatnio rozmawiałem z budowlańcem, który stosuje tą metodę i uważa za jedyną słuszną. Powiedział, że nawet jak podsypka siądzie to przynajmniej podłoga nie pęknie. Tylko, że ja w tym logiki nie widzę -> gość zasypuje wszystko na maksa i dopiero z góry lekko zagęszcza zamiast warstwami, żeby było szybciej. Wg mnie ta metoda wcale nie daje pewności, gdyż mimo że chudziak jest zbrojony siatką, to i tak to jest tylko chudziak, a nie beton konstrukcyjny, więc może popękać i opaść.

----------


## sama w domu

Masz na myśli taką siatkę jak np. daje się do posadzek (bodajże fi 4mm) czy jakieś konkretniejsze zbrojenie jak np. strop? Choć ja tam dzisiaj żadnej siatki nie widziałam. Zalewali na pusto między szalunek. A jaki beton to mógł być że tak się lał prawie jak woda-bardzo rzadki? W tej metodzie co piszesz to stosuje się "płynniejszą" mieszankę niż tradycyjnie?

Na marginesie dodam, że chyba w ogóle w fundamenty sypali ziemie a nie piasek. Na początku myślałam, że to jest na podwyższenie terenu ale niebawem się okazało, że tą w ziemie nasypali do środka.

----------


## turalyon

Bo niektóre ekipy sie nie znaja na swojej robocie i robią byle jak jak inwestor sie nie zna. U nas jest developer który zawsze zasypuje fundamenty ziemią, tłumacząc że na mieszkania daje 2 lata gwarancji - w tym czasie nic sie nie stanie przecież...

----------


## czarn-y

> Masz na myśli taką siatkę jak np. daje się do posadzek (bodajże fi 4mm) czy jakieś konkretniejsze zbrojenie jak np. strop? C.


Np. u mnie w projekcie jest siatka fi 6 co 150.

----------


## surgi22

A po 2 latach to niech się inwestor martwi ..

----------


## william.bonawentura

> W tej drugiej metodzie stosuje się jeszcze zbrojenie w postaci siatki rozłożonej na całej powierzchni przed zalaniem chudym betonem. Ja mam tak nawet w projekcie ale nie będę tak robił tylko będę lał między bloczki. Z tego co się orientowałem to w tym temacie są wielkie spory pomiędzy samymi budowlańcami, kierownikami budowy i inspektorami nadzoru. Jedni mówią, że tak należy robić, a inni że broń boże, i być tu człowieku mądrym..


Warto przeliczyć, czy za koszt zasypania, pisaku, zagęszczenia nie opłaci się bardziej położyć taniego stropu np. Teriva na murach fundamentu.

----------

